# 'Low Carb on the Go'



## Toucan (Feb 16, 2020)

This is well presented and colourful book, which may be particularly useful for those who have to eat away from home regularly.

It contains recipes and ideas for low-carb, easy to do recipes to prepare at home and take to work or when travelling and ‘on the go’.

Each recipe gives a count for carbs and calories, instructions are clear and accompanied by a photo of the finished item.

There are some breakfast ideas which includes shakes, breakfast bowls and a low-carb muesli. The breads and spreads section have some interesting combination such as cucumber radish fromage frais; cashew citrus cream and; beetroot dip.

There is a vegetarian section as well as a meat and fish section, and some interesting variations on snacks and cakes.

The introductory section, also includes a useful ‘exchange table’ of low carb replacements for popular foods.

In summary an interesting book with some creative ideas for easy to prepare, transportable dishes.

My only problem was that some of the recipes had relatively high carb counts, but there are planty of lower carb ideas to try.


----------

